# 3 Month Old Male Kitten in Middle Florida Needs a Home :D



## featherdust (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi guys! I need to find a home for a young, un-nuetered male kitten of mine. He's a sweetie, and gets along with most anything, if he has time to get used to it. If him being intact is a problem, I will pay for his neutering services for you  
I would like to keep him, but my mother doesn't like having to come home to a rambuncious little kitten who runs out the door all the time. I got him at a Walmart Perking lot as a gift for my friend, but my friend hasn't come to get him, and I don't think she ever will. So, if you would like him, or you know someone else who would, please message me :wink:


----------

